# DP-Recovery: Total Integration Method



## Thomas17 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi!

I am now almost done with *Harris Harrington's Depersonalization Recovery program*, and *IT WORKS! I highly recommend it to all sufferers of DP*.
In the program i was told that DP was caused by traumatic events in early childhood, disorganized attachment style and so on.. I was totally in denial of this at the start of the program. And thought i had an awesome childhood and that there was nothing wrong with my ways of thinking. But then I started to dig deeper into the past, just to find that my childhood was not that great after all, and that there are many thing that I am hiding from friends because it brings shame. And so I dissociated from these facts that brought shame.

So i did the exercises. I wrote "as if" letters to my father/ friends etc..
And brought the facts that i had dissociated from into awareness, and about 20 minutes later I Re-realized. (Derealization was gone) And a while after that, I re-personalized. And since then i have been having these moments of "re-realization" and "de-personalization" And it feels GREAT! It's like breaking out of a cage!
I'm no longer chained up to fear!

And so I will keep doing the exercises to rid my self of all unprocessed emotions and trauma, and eventually I'll be cured!

Check out Depersonalization Recovery: Total Integration Method, you won't regret it. <3


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

I tried it wrote the letters and everything. Tried the exercises and it didn't help me any. But i'm glad you found something that works.


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

Sup Harris. What's shakin'?


----------



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

Thomas17 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am now almost done with *Harris Harrington's Depersonalization Recovery program*, and *IT WORKS! I highly recommend it to all sufferers of DP*.
> In the program i was told that DP was caused by traumatic events in early childhood, disorganized attachment style and so on.. I was totally in denial of this at the start of the program. And thought i had an awesome childhood and that there was nothing wrong with my ways of thinking. But then I started to dig deeper into the past, just to find that my childhood was not that great after all, and that there are many thing that I am hiding from friends because it brings shame. And so I dissociated from these facts that brought shame.
> ...


Can you plz elaborate as to what you mean by 'as-if' letters? thx


----------



## Thomas17 (Aug 19, 2012)

Dadude said:


> Can you plz elaborate as to what you mean by 'as-if' letters? thx


An "as if" letter is when you write a letter, to a person that you have unprocessed trauma or emotions with. And then you write that letter to the person as if you were going to send it, and expressing your real emotions.
example: If you had an abusive father, that hit you in childhood, then you most likley have dissociated from that fact, and you havent told you father how you felt about that. So then I want you to write a letter as if you were going to send it to him, and express your true emotions. Try to re-experience the pain and emotions while you write.

You see, DP is caused by unprocessed emotions, especially traumatic ones. And if you havent expressed these, they're stored in a part of your brain, and will eventually lead to dissociation/ depression etc.. And when you process those emotions, that part of the brain will literally shrink in size. And your parts of the brain that are disconnected will re-connect. And you'll start thinking like a healthy hunam being.

So I want you to really dig deep into your past, and write down every event that could have a negative effect on your mental state. Like the death of a loved one, or abuse in childhood. And then write about them,


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

In 20 minutes? You cant do trauma therapy on your own with a self help
book. It just doesn't work like that


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

This program makes a case for several methods to get past the traumas that fuel dp. Personally I think most of us are capable of working through our trauma with the methods the program talks about. DP is psychosomatic, very much like hysteria back in Freud's time,repressed emotions that get bottled up and the trauma gets expressed as physical symptoms. In order to avoid dp in the future you must really develop a mindset of very deliberate self acceptance and really be proactive about good boundaries in bad circmstances which would protect you from any further trauma. DP is a protective mechanism of sorts but feels more like a punishment which is ironic. It's almost like if you don't take care of you, then your sense of self is denied to you.


----------



## nikosmar (Apr 21, 2017)

Thomas17 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am now almost done with *Harris Harrington's Depersonalization Recovery program*, and *IT WORKS! I highly recommend it to all sufferers of DP*.
> In the program i was told that DP was caused by traumatic events in early childhood, disorganized attachment style and so on.. I was totally in denial of this at the start of the program. And thought i had an awesome childhood and that there was nothing wrong with my ways of thinking. But then I started to dig deeper into the past, just to find that my childhood was not that great after all, and that there are many thing that I am hiding from friends because it brings shame. And so I dissociated from these facts that brought shame.
> ...


hi i would like to know after 5 years doing the exersises how do you feel


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

lol, yes harris keep promoting your bullshit program.


----------



## Plants (Jan 14, 2012)

dope said:


> lol, yes harris keep promoting your bullshit program.


Thomas17 isnt Harris ! Do you really believe he is ?


----------



## Plants (Jan 14, 2012)

I am Philip from Australia , I am not Harris Harrington !

I have just started the program and it is working miracles for me . 
This guy is on to something , I know he is . I have a new lease on life now . 
After having derealization for 27 years , and then starting to rerealize is absolutely amazing . And I am not even halfway through the program .

I will let people know how I am going if they're interested .


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Plants said:


> I am Philip from Australia , I am not Harris Harrington !
> 
> I have just started the program and it is working miracles for me .
> This guy is on to something , I know he is . I have a new lease on life now .
> ...


lol this must be harris aswell


----------



## Mayday (Nov 11, 2017)

TheStarter said:


> lol this must be harris aswell


I downloaded his program as a torrent. His program is full of bullshit. I'm happy that I didn't spend money on it.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I have downloaded the torrent for this and the more I live with dp the more I agree with some of it... can't say it is worth the money though. I may watch it again now I am more inclined to do the exercises..I was in denial about trauma the first time. I wouldn't mind if he was charging $10-20 for it but $100 when you have no reviews of it working and no expertise is just ridic


----------

